# Fraser Canyon Access



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

where should we be putting in? last year we put in at a road crossing a ways up from the rr on a rd leading to private homes. there is a few channels leading to a verry low bridge and also some phonelines or something. be heads up if people put in here. what is the best option?


----------



## Jamie D. (May 25, 2004)

OK so this is the best option. Notice I did not say legal. When driving into the town of Tabernash, turn right before the Tabernash Tavern. Follow the road over the tracks and to the right. Preferred parking is in the big lot on the right. DO NOT leaving your rigs down by the tracks next to the railroad signal. Hike your stuff down the tracks (yes this includes your raft).

History: The property owners (The Millers) did not appreciate the retarded car party that initiated the arrival of the DOW and the Sheriff last year. The local boating population, some of whom have known this family since birth are negotiating a possible put in solution. Please do not fuck this up. We have been asked to spread the word.

Facts:

1. The railroad put in is not legal. If UP is there, they will hassle you. Please have gotten tix.
2. Be speedy, no rafter trash put-in party.
3. Respect the neighbors.
4. Minimize vehicles anywhere in Tabernash.
5. The local residents, property owners, LEOs, Grand County Boater tend to be very chill people. However, if out-of-towners abuse these guidelines you will get static. Somepeople have negotiated the ability to put-in on private. This does not mean you can. Please try to be understanding of everyone's interest.

Thanks,
Local Boaters


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

UP called the cops last year after the railroad put up the no tresspassing sign. The cops gave us a warning and told us to vammoose. We went to a buddies house and used his put-in also not legal. It's going to be an interesting season....


----------

